# Italy Serie A betting Week 24, February 15-18



## spkutano (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## spkutano (Feb 14, 2019)

*Juventus vs Frosinone Preview*:

Possible starting lineups:

Juventus:
Szczesny; De Sciglio, Rugani, Chiellini, Spinazzola; Bentancur, Emre Can, Matuidi; Dybala, Mandzukic, Bernardeschi

Frosinone:
Sportiello; Goldaniga, Salamon, Capuano, Zampano; Chibsah, Maiello, Cassata; Beghetto, Ciano, Ciofani

Juventus are the leaders in Serie A with 63 points, eleven more than second-placed Napoli. They are the only side in the league without a single defeat. The atmosphere in the squad is excellent, while the players confidence is 'High as Everest'. Coach Max Allegri is doing a great job and I believe the fans are satisfied. The actual form is good, Juve have four victories and just one draw on the last five matches in Serie A. However, the only draw came in the last home match, against Parma who fought back from 3:1 down thanks to two late Gervinho goals to draw 3:3. It is clear the players must stay focused until the last whistle and I believe Alegri gave them a 'lesson'. Last weekend the Old Lady were dominant against Sassulo and won 3:0 as guests. Three goals were scored by three different players - Sami Khedira, Cristiano Ronaldo and Emre Can. Juventus are huge favorites on this match, but something else could distract the players - the upcoming Champions League fixture with Atletico Madrid. Even more as Alegri could possibly rotate the players for this one. To be worse, the coach has some injury and suspension worries ahead of this match. Alex Sandro serves a one-match ban, while Douglas Costa and Juan Cuadrado are injury absentees. On the positive note, Leonardo Bonucci, Giorgio Chiellini and Andrea Barzagli are back in training and could take part in this match. 

Frosinone are in the drop zone and their situation is very complicated. The Canarini have 16 points, meaning they are just two points behind Bologna in 17th. The actual form could be described as good, they have two victories on the last three matches in Serie A. It should be mentioned that both last victories came away from home. Frosinone managed to beat Bologna with 4:0 and Sampdoria with 1:0. Camillo Ciano (two), Paolo Ghiglione and Andrea Pinamonti scored the goals against Bologna, while Daniel Ciofani netted the winner against Doria last weekend. In the meantime they suffered a home defeat to Lazio. Nevertheless, I believe the atmosphere in the squad is now much better. Coach Marco Baroni will try to use the momentum for another success on road, but it will be extremely hard against the reigning champions. To be worse, the influential duo Stefan Simic and Emil Hallfredsson are out injured. Their absence is a big handicap. That's not all, Federico Dionisi and Paolo Ghiglione are also sidelined, while two more players are rated as doubtful - Lorenzo Ariaudo and Nicolo Brighenti.

*Juventus vs Frosinone Prediction*:

Juventus are huge favorites against relegation-candidates Frosinone. However, I think the guests will not lose with more than two goals. They won the last two away games in Serie A and I believe the players confidence is now higher. The Canarini are definitely able to make the life difficult for Juve, particularly because the Bianconeri could be distracted due to their Champions League match against Atletico Madrid on Wednesday. Plus, Alegri may rest some of his key players including the best goalscorer Cristiano Ronaldo.

*Juventus vs Frosinone Pick*: Frosinone +2.5 @ 1.78 with 1Xbet


----------



## spkutano (Feb 15, 2019)

*Atalanta vs Milan Preview*:

Possible starting lineups:

Atalanta:
Berisha; Toloi, Djimsiti, Palomino; Hateboer, De Roon, Freuler, Castagne; Gomez; Ilicic, Duvan Zapata

Milan:
G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Bakayoko, Paqueta; Suso, Piatek, Calhanoglu

Atalanta host Milan in the most interesting match of week 24. I think the match in Bergamo is classic six-pointer in the Champions League's battle. Atalanta are probably the most pleasant surprise in Serie A. They are sharing the fifth position with Roma and Lazio. All three sides have 38 points, one less than four-placed Milan. The victory in this match could see the Orobici climbing to the Top Four.  Atalanta are arguably the most in-form team at the moment. They have four victories and just one draw on the last five league matches. Atalanta also managed to beat Juventusy in the Coppa Italia quarter-finals with 3:0. I believe the players confidence is very high at the moment. Last weekend Atalanta won 2:1 against SPAL thanks to the goals scored by Jospi Ilicic and Duvan Zapata. The later is in excellent form and has 16 goals to his name. It has to be mentioned that 15 of those 16 goals came in his last 10 league matches. Josip Ilicic is the second-best scorer in the team with seven. The hosts will try to continue their winning series. Coach Gian Piero Gasperini has no important missing players, only Berat Djimsiti is rated as doubtful. The usual trio of Papu Gomez, Josip Ilicic and Duvan Zapata are expected to lead the attack. 

Milan are fighting for a Champions League spot, just as Atalanta. The Rossoneri are in very good form as they are unbeaten in the league in 2019. Milan have three wins and two draws in their last five fixtures in all competitions since the beginning of the year. They beat Genoa, Napoli (Coppa Italia) and Cagaliari, while shared the points with Napoli (Serie A) at home and Roma at Olimpico. Last weekend Milan won 3:0 against Cagliari. January signings Lucas Paquetá and Krzysztof Piatek have both scored in that match. The atmosphere in the squad is positive, while the players confidence is high. Coach Gennaro Gattuso is doing a solid job and I believe the fans are satisfied. He will try to continue the positive series, though he has some injury issues. Cristian Zapata, who is the cousin of Atalanta striker Duvan, is sidelined due to an injury. In addition, Mattia Caldara, Giacomo Bonaventura and Ivan Strinic are also out injured. On the positive note, Lucas Biglia is back in the squad. The Argentinian international has not played since his knee injury in October, but has slowly been reintroduced to training sessions. Andrea Conti is eager to start against his former club, although Davide Calabria is tipped to start at right-back position.  

*Atalanta vs Milan Prediction*:

According to me, Atalanta are closer to the victory here. Their attacking trio of Papu Gomez, Josip Ilicic and Duvan Zapata have scored 28 goals between them. They look unstoppable at the moment. Atalanta have scored at least two goals against Juventus twice already this season and three against Roma last month. The home advantage is also a reason for my pick.

*Atalanta vs Milan Pick*: Home win @ 2.02 with Pinnacle


----------



## betcatalog (Feb 15, 2019)

At 21.30 there is a derby in the Italian north between Atalanta and Milan. They do not joke in Bergamo the home team, but AC Milan is not easily confronted last. According to the form of the two teams last we will prefer to score both teams
*ATALANTA BERGAMASCA CALCIO vs AC MILAN @@ Both team to score, odds 1.67*


----------



## spkutano (Feb 16, 2019)

spkutano said:


> *Juventus vs Frosinone Pick*: Frosinone +2.5 @ 1.78 with 1Xbet


Juve won 3:0, Ronaldo started from the first minute.


----------



## betcatalog (Feb 16, 2019)

Fiorentina is tested at the headquarters of the Spal, is in a better match and can pass from this home
*SPAL 2013 vs ACF FIORENTINA @@ ACF FIORENTINA, odds 2.20*


----------



## spkutano (Feb 17, 2019)

*Roma vs Bologna Preview*:

Possible starting lineups:

Roma:
Olsen; Florenzi, Manolas, Fazio, Kolarov; Pellegrini, De Rossi, Cristante; Zaniolo, Dzeko, El Shaarawy

Bologna:
Skorupski; Mbaye, Calabresi, Danilo, Dijks; Poli, Pulgar; Sansone, Soriano, Edera; Santander

Roma have 38 points and currently sit outside Top Four. They are four points adrift of fourth-placed Milan, but have a match in hand, this one against Bologna. Coach Eusebio Di Francesco is feeling a big pressure, as well as some players (Kolarov and Florenzi have issues with the ultras). However, the situation looks much better after the last two victories. The Giallorossi first beat Chievo in Verona with 3:0. Stephan El Shaarawy, Edin Dzeko and Aleksandar Kolarov scored the goals on that match. Roma then obtained another victory in the Champions League. On Tuesday they were better than Porto and won 2:1. Nicolo Zaniolo was the key name on that match after scoring both goals for Roma. The 19-year-old had never scored in the Champions League before, but bagged a brace within six minutes at the Olimpico. He become the youngest ever Italian player to score a brace in the Champions League or European Cup. According to President James Pallotta, Zaniolo and Lorenzo Pellegrini are the 'future leaders' of the Giallorossi. Di Francesco has most of his players available for this match, but Cengiz Under and Patrik Schick are out injured. Rick Karsdorp, who missed Porto clash is rated as doubtful. Prior to his absence against Porto, the 24-year-old had started four successive Serie A matches. Goalkeeper Robin Olsen is available after skipping the last match. Captain Daniele De Rossi is expected to start, but it is also possible to be rested after his involvement in the Champions League match this week.

Bologna have 18 points and they are deeply involved into the relegation battle. The situation looks very complicated and the players are under enormous pressure. The former coach Filippo Inzaghi paid the prize and he was sacked. The ex-Milan striker was replaced by the Serbian tactician Sinisa Mihaljovic. The results have improved immediately and Bologna have obtained one win and one draw in the last two rounds. The Rosoblu first beat Inter at Meazza with 1:0 thanks to the first-half goal scored by Federico Santander. Last weekend they played an 1:1 home draw with Genoa. Mihajlovic concedes he's "disappointed with the result" after being held to a draw, but also said he is satisfy with Mattia Destro performance on that match. Destro had gone 351 days since his last goal in Serie A and Mihajlovic hope that many more will follow. Coach revealed that he’s happy with what he’s seen from the striker since he arrived. I believe the atmosphere in the squad is now much better, while the players confidence is higher. Mihajlovic has some injury and suspension worries ahead of this match. Riccardo Orsolini and Giancarlo Gonzalez are out injured, while Rodrigo Palacio has accumulated yellow cards and must serve one-match ban.

*Roma vs Bologna Preview*:

Roma won the last two matches in which they scored five goals. Bologna, meanwhile, look revitalized under Sinisa Mihajlovic. The Rosoblu shocked Inter at Meazza two weeks ago. Considering these facts, I expect both teams to score at Olimpico. 

*Roma vs Bologna Pick*: Both teams to score - Yes @ 1.83 with Bwin


----------

